# Sat-nav and uploading maps?



## bonza1 (29 Apr 2010)

If I buy a Sat-nav with the Ireland and UK maps pre-installed, is it possible to upgrade it with the Europe ones, partiularly France? Or do you have to get one specifically for Europe?


----------



## MANTO (29 Apr 2010)

Depending on what model you choose you buy and download the maps from the manufacturers website:

I recommend Garmin:

[broken link removed]


----------



## bonza1 (29 Apr 2010)

So do you think would this be a bad idea? Its only going to be used prob for a trip to  France once a year in general, so dont need bells and whistles. 
[broken link removed]


----------



## MANTO (29 Apr 2010)

I'm not sure TBH, looking through google there doesnt seem to be an obvious place to download the maps which is a bit worrying. 

Maybe the software that comes with it will have the info on how to update / download?


----------



## bonza1 (29 Apr 2010)

Hmm, thanks. Might be more trouble than its worth. Garmin it is so methinks.  Thanks.


----------



## MANTO (29 Apr 2010)

and its not featured on their website? The company is owned by LIDL also: *Silvercrest*. *Silvercrest* Multimedia Lidl.


http://www.mysilvercrest.de/


----------



## mathepac (29 Apr 2010)

Two reservations about that product :


 I can't see either how to buy or load additional country maps
 It seems to be stylus-operated (as distinct from simple touch-screen) which may be fine in pedestrian mode but may not be when used in a car


----------



## bonza1 (29 Apr 2010)

I never knew that, thanks for the link. I think for a long drive to southern vendee for a first timer, the old reliable Garmin is prob best. Its not for me, I was going to pick it up for my sister, but wont bother now!


----------



## roker (29 Apr 2010)

Garmin are wanting €80 just to update my Ireland and European maps, my unit is only 1 year old


----------



## babaduck (30 Apr 2010)

A whole of life (of the sat nav) European map update from Garmin costs €129 - we got it last year as we use our sat nav a lot.  Much better value than the single update


----------



## gipimann (30 Apr 2010)

If you've got access to a UK address, you can buy the lifetime Garmin Europoean updates gift card from amazon for about £83. Amazon won't deliver it to Ireland.

EDIT: It appears that Amazon will now ship this item to Ireland (just tried ordering and Irish delivery address wasn't rejected!).   Amazon themselves charge £87 (inc VAT & free delivery = €105 approx), one of their sellers charges £83 but want £25 for delivery to Ireland!


----------



## lyonsie (30 Apr 2010)

Hello BABADUCK,  I see you have purchased lifetime maps with Garmin.   We did so recently and when we went to upload our maps we were told that we only had space to update one country, so as we go to France for Summer I updated France and thought I might update the others later when I got a memory card to have extra space.
Went to use the SatNav the other day and I find everything is gone with regard to Ireland...  Not a road in sight, though she kept telling me to 'drive to highlighted road'....
Any idea about what to do next....   I sent an e-mail to Garmin, but no reply yet.


----------



## babaduck (30 Apr 2010)

Lyonsie, I actually got himself to buy me an 8GB SD card in work & upgraded my UK, Ireland & France maps tonight as they all won't fit onto the Garmin memory.  Reload the maps & all should be well


----------



## SparkRite (1 May 2010)

lyonsie said:


> Hello BABADUCK,  I see you have purchased lifetime maps with Garmin.   We did so recently and when we went to upload our maps we were told that we only had space to update one country, so as we go to France for Summer I updated France and thought I might update the others later when I got a memory card to have extra space.
> Went to use the SatNav the other day and I find everything is gone with regard to Ireland...  Not a road in sight, though she kept telling me to 'drive to highlighted road'....
> Any idea about what to do next....   I sent an e-mail to Garmin, but no reply yet.



Loads of help and advice here......

http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewforum&f=96


----------



## lyonsie (1 May 2010)

*Sat Nav*

Would'nt you know...  I just went into MyGarmin and there it was.....  new updates available.
So I plugged in and updated...  took hours but we are now on the map again.  We are no longer living in outer space....
Up loaded 'Western Europe' !!!!


----------



## roker (2 May 2010)

I forgot to mention, for €80 Garmin could not guarantee me that the new motorways were on the update, the maps were out of date before the warrant.


----------



## mathepac (2 May 2010)

That's because Garmin don't produce the maps used in their devices - the map-data used in  Garmin devices are produced and licenced to them by NavTeq, who also supply BMW, Nokia and several others.

You can buy one-off or life-time updates for a range of devices directly from 

They may not be anymore up-to-date, but may be cheaper.


----------



## mrblues (2 May 2010)

Have been using my Nokia E72 for nav for a while and got a mail early this year that it was for free now - all maps and Nav are free so I won't be spending a cent with Garmin again! Bought a cheap cradle online and its perfect, even works with my carkit so directions are loud and clear. Used it in UK, Spain and Germany recently without any issues.


----------

